# BYE BYE



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 26, 2011)

This young aldabra is leaving our place in Florida and headed way far away to another state to a new home, another TFO members home. She was hatched at our program in 2009 and is just over 9" SL and is 2912 grams. The new owner can disclose if they desire who they are. Here are several pictures taken today, she is very active and personable.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm sad to say it isn't me


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 26, 2011)

She is so adorable, I love her face, such a sweet expression


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2011)

Somebody's a lucky duck!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 26, 2011)

ULLLTRAAA NICE!......... Ok Mr. Greg ... how do I get on " that list" ? 


JD~


----------



## Cherbear (Jul 26, 2011)

If that was as big as they got, I would definatly have one! Love the dark shell.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 26, 2011)

it would be nice to get one of them. Very Pretty Tort.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 26, 2011)

Lucky!


----------



## Kenny (Jul 26, 2011)

It's not me either  .. maybe one day.


----------



## mrfun39 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ha Ha one day when i have the space and truly mean one day it will be me and I will do my best to get him or her from ALDABRAMAN lol but Im serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 26, 2011)

Such a beauty! Love everything about her!


----------



## fhintz (Jul 26, 2011)

It's odd how a 9 inch Aldabra looks small, on account of how big your others are, yet she would still be bigger than my redfoot.


----------



## Angi (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh she is pretty! and I wish it was me she was going to live with.


----------



## River14 (Jul 26, 2011)

Will she have company of a different sex same species?


----------



## Weda737 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have the land, I just don't have the money for one. I'd want a larger one, but she is so freaking adorable, look at her walkin' up like "Whatcha got for me?" So precious.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 26, 2011)

What a cutie pie! Wish it was heading this way too.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 26, 2011)

She is just beautiful! Not coming my way


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Jul 26, 2011)

whoa whoa...are you shipping now? if so...we need to talk sir.lol.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 27, 2011)

Dreaming of having enough space to own one of those magnificant animals. Hmmmmm......


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Jul 27, 2011)

I love their faces! she is super cute!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 28, 2011)

Sweet! Beautiful little Aldabra!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jul 28, 2011)

Hah, I wonder who the new owner will be. I hope he/she will take lots of pics and put them online.
Such a cute and perfect "little" tortoise!


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 28, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## Fernando (Jul 28, 2011)

It was me.......
.
.
.
.
.
HA! Yeah RIGHT! Let's think of the people who've got MONEY on this forum. We all know what you do for a living now


----------



## dmmj (Jul 28, 2011)

All right now people, fess up. Who got him, no more keeping us in suspense.


----------



## DixieParadise (Jul 28, 2011)

My yard isn't big enough....it's not me. But what a wonderful looking tortoise that is. Such a cute face.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 28, 2011)

OK, I have permission to disclose the new owner of the tortoise. So, lets play a game. I will provide some clues and lets see who can fiqure it out. 

* "He" is a member of TFO.

* "He" has a total of 76 post as of now, R/07-28-2011 @ 2200 hours.

* "His" last post was on 03-12-2011.

* "His" choice of tortoises is aldabra.

This is all information about the new owner, lets see if someone can fiqure out who it is. Any additional information might make the identification easy, lol....


----------



## Fernando (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it the guy who made that outdoor Aldabra enclosure?


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it mike1011?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 28, 2011)

With the self draining pool


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 28, 2011)

CJSTorts said:


> Is it mike1011?



WINNER!


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 29, 2011)

YAY! What did I win? A hatchling aldabra?!


----------



## mike1011 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey that was quick, didnt think anyone would guess. I am the proud new care giver of this girl who will fit in nicely with mine. But the real question is,what will the winner recieve Greg?


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 29, 2011)

mike1011 said:


> Hey that was quick, didnt think anyone would guess. I am the proud new care giver of this girl who will fit in nicely with mine. But the real question is,what will the winner recieve Greg?



Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 30, 2011)

mike1011 said:


> Hey that was quick, didnt think anyone would guess. I am the proud new care giver of this girl who will fit in nicely with mine. But the real question is,what will the winner recieve Greg?



 Quick, that was flat fast! I must have gave too many clues, lol.


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 30, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> mike1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey that was quick, didnt think anyone would guess. I am the proud new care giver of this girl who will fit in nicely with mine. But the real question is,what will the winner recieve Greg?
> ...



I guess I have picked up a few investigative skills from my husband


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 5, 2011)

These are the last, leaving soon. Very personable young aldabra. (pic's 8-5-11)


----------



## mike1011 (Aug 7, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> These are the last, leaving soon. Very personable young aldabra. (pic's 8-5-11)



good looking and personable! my kind of girl. have to say Greg the three I have from you are much more human tolerant(personable) at this age than others I had, maybe genes or just cause raised from hatchlings with more contact, also though more inquisitive which has nothing to do with contact.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 7, 2011)

mike1011 said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > These are the last, leaving soon. Very personable young aldabra. (pic's 8-5-11)
> ...



All of our hatchlings are handled from the start alot, soakings, etc. Most seem inquisitive from day one, some more than others. The one coming to you, as well as the others we have that are a little older will follow us around and come out from the bushes when they fiqure out we are there. All, even most of our young hatchlings will eat from our hand, very adjusted to human interaction. One thing I will share, when a stranger is noticed, no matter what age, they run for cover, lol.....Aldabras seem to need time to adjust, but when they do they seem to not be shy.


----------

